# New Toy



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Collected this Friday (along with the rest of the car !)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Can't guess the car Roger, but I guess it has Tiptronic? In which case it's a bloody fast one?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A VW Roger??


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

AUDI ? if S4 - can I have a go?









Paul D


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Definatly a Volkswagen or Audi (Or Skoda







) with Direct Shift Gearbox...Nice one Roger, Looks like Ill fly the Bora banner on my own for a bit









Well done....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I know Tiptronic is Porsche, but you know what I meant. Clutchless manual right?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Is it an Audi TT Coupe?


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Audi TT


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Come on Roger - nearly 2 days now! What is it?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

A new Golf with DSG????


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Sorry for the delay...been away on family business...

Well done Pieter......and all the others all so nearly exactly right...

Roger


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

So I won the car?? YES, YES, YES!!!!

Oh, it wasn't a competition? Sorry, I'm getting hooked on these RLT competitions...

Let us know what it drives like, I've read so many reviews about it but only driven the MK I, II and III. Enjoy it!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice Roger. I looked at one & nearly guessed that! Ah well, I was close as you said


----------

